# Any ants living in a trailer park with exploding rent thinking about living in their cars?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2022/06/06/mobile-manufactured-home-rents-rising/





> In interviews with a dozen mobile home residents around the country, all said their rents had risen this year. *Most reported increases of 10 to 25 percent*, although some said monthly payments had doubled or tripled. Their options were increasingly limited, too: Many said they had bought trailers after being priced out of apartments, homes and condominiums and were now unsure of where to go next. They had used up their savings or taken on high-interest loans to buy manufactured homes with little resale value. Some were considering moving into motels, crashing with friends or *living in their cars* until they could find a more permanent arrangement.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Living in a car isn't living.
What a dumb suggestion.

Hey? Are U interesting to be an homeless ? Go ahead . DO IT. Show me that's called " living " 🤬


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> Many said they had bought trailers after being priced out of apartments, homes and condominiums


Why do Americans use "home" and "house" interchangeably? One does not have to own a house in order to have a home. "Home" is wherever one lives - it could be an apartment, a house, a condominium, a boat, a trailer etc etc.

It seems to reflect negativity against those who do not own houses and have not achieved "the American dream". They say that America is a classless society, but that's not true. There are classes, not defined by social/cultural identifications as in other, more established countries, but by money and how much one's house (or home, lol) is worth.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

elelegido said:


> Why do Americans use "home" and "house" interchangeably? One does not have to own a house in order to have a home. "Home" is wherever one lives - it could be an apartment, a house, a condominium, a boat, a trailer etc etc.
> 
> It seems to reflect negativity against those who do not own houses and have not achieved "the American dream". They say that America is a classless society, but that's not true. There are classes, not defined by social/cultural identifications as in other, more established countries, but by money and how much one's house (or home, lol) is worth.


Oh yeah ? Mr. Smart Pants , Why don't you start live in a tent and what people gonna start calling about ya. You ain't a " Home" less, right ? Show us what you can do.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Oh yeah ? Mr. Smart Pants , Why don't you start live in a tent and what people gonna start calling about ya. You ain't a " Home" less, right ? Show us what you can do.


You are confusing the term "homeless" with what a home is. I know it's confusing, so I'll break it down for you.

A homeless person is defined as someone living in a structure that was not designed for permanent living in. Thus, if you live in a tent then you would be classed as homeless because tents are generally not designed for that purpose. Even though you may call your tent home. Confusing, huh?!?

If you live in an apartment but not a "home" (what non-Americans call a house) then you are not homeless, in spite of not having a "home", because apartments are designed for permanent habitation.

Next question.


----------



## dusky323 (9 mo ago)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2022/06/06/mobile-manufactured-home-rents-rising/


You'd need to be single and have no pets. 25 years ago I needed to live out of my car. I did it for about 9 months and it wasn't terrible. I was in incredie shape because I had to go to the gym every morning to shower and so I worked out to not look so sus. I have kids, a dog and well yes....a house now so it's not for me anymore. But I don't regret it and it allowed me to save up and get back on my feet at a young age.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

dusky323 said:


> You'd need to be single and have no pets. 25 years ago I needed to live out of my car. I did it for about 9 months and it wasn't terrible. I was in incredie shape because I had to go to the gym every morning to shower and so I worked out to not look so sus. I have kids, a dog and well yes....a house now so it's not for me anymore. But I don't regret it and it allowed me to save up and get back on my feet at a young age.


25 years ago ... Thank you for posting your reply.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

dusky323 said:


> You'd need to be single and have no pets. 25 years ago I needed to live out of my car. I did it for about 9 months and it wasn't terrible. I was in incredie shape because I had to go to the gym every morning to shower and so I worked out to not look so sus. I have kids, a dog and well yes....a house now so it's not for me anymore. But I don't regret it and it allowed me to save up and get back on my feet at a young age.


I think there's a difference between having to live in a car because there's absolutely no other option, and choosing to do that so that one can save up money. I lived in a car for a year because I didn't want to spend $1,600 per month for a studio. 

Then I bought a small boat, which was total luxury compared to the car. The marina had showers, wifi etc and all for $150 per month. I would definitely live on a boat again. I really enjoyed it, although it would have to be a larger boat next time.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Living in a car isn't living.
> What a dumb suggestion.
> 
> Hey? Are U interesting to be an homeless ? Go ahead . DO IT. Show me that's called " living " 🤬


Uh, there are a few forum members who do live in their cars. It might not be "living", but it allows the car-resident to save up cash very quickly and get out of the perpetual financial hole that high rent causes. As for myself, I bought a rock-bottom-priced home ($40K) in a depressed hamlet to solve my rent problem.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

elelegido said:


> I think there's a difference between having to live in a car because there's absolutely no other option, and choosing to do that so that one can save up money. I lived in a car for a year because I didn't want to spend $1,600 per month for a studio.
> 
> Then I bought a small boat, which was total luxury compared to the car. The marina had showers, wifi etc and all for $150 per month. I would definitely live on a boat again. I really enjoyed it, although it would have to be a larger boat next time.


So how big was the sleeping compartment? Was it a true houseboat, or just a regular boat with a compartment in front of the control console?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

elelegido said:


> Why do Americans use "home" and "house" interchangeably? One does not have to own a house in order to have a home. "Home" is wherever one lives - it could be an apartment, a house, a condominium, a boat, a trailer etc etc.
> 
> It seems to reflect negativity against those who do not own houses and have not achieved "the American dream". They say that America is a classless society, but that's not true. There are classes, not defined by social/cultural identifications as in other, more established countries, but by money and how much one's house (or home, lol) is worth.


Uh no. In America you can be as successful as you want be depending on your work ethic. That determines your place or "class" as you say. Its a natural human trait too categorize an covet others situations or lives because we live in a fallen spiritual state.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> So how big was the sleeping compartment? Was it a true houseboat, or just a regular boat with a compartment in front of the control console?


It wasn't a houseboat; it was a small sailboat. A Catalina 25, like the one below. Small, but cheap - it cost $500 but it came with a spare outboard motor that I sold for $1,250. So in effect I got paid 750 bucks to take it off the previous owner's hands. 

It had everything I needed, but next time I would go for something like a Hunter 31 or 33.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Soldiering said:


> Uh no. In America you can be as successful as you want be depending on your work ethic. That determines your place or "class" as you say.


That is correct, and it does not conflict with what I said.

In the US, one can indeed work hard, earn lots of money and then buy a large house and a new car. The large house with the new car are measures of success, and therefore the social standing (or class) of the person. In the USA, working hard → success → money → possessions → social standing (class). This system contrasts greatly with other class systems such as the British class system, where class is inherited from one's parents and often has little to do with work ethic, success earned, or wealth.


> Its a natural human trait too categorize an covet others situations or lives because we live in a fallen spiritual state.


As mentioned above, in other countries, such as mine, social class is about "breeding" and is often independent of work ethic, wealth, and possessions owned. One can tell the social class that another person belongs to as soon as the other person opens his/her mouth, as given away by their accent. One can also tell social class, to a lesser degree by the way people dress. This sketch sums our class system up _perfectly_:






The above is in contrast to Americans who, within the various regions and within the same race, generally all speak the same. For example, every white native to, say, San Diego, will sound very much like every other white native to San Diego, with there being little to no distinction between accents of the social elite and the non-social elite. Likewise, standard attire in San Diego is a pair of shorts and T-shirt, and possibly a baseball cap on backwards, regardless of whether the wearer is a wealthy lawyer or a blue-collar worker.

There are advantages to the American possessions-based class system. In older countries such as the UK, for example, there is little class mobility and there can be resentment and hostility between the classes. My accent is middle class (the middle guy in the sketch) and for example if I were to go into a working class pub on a Friday night and start speaking to the locals, I would likely be thrown out as soon as they heard the way I talk. As in literally, picked up and thrown out the door. There is also disdain for the lower classes from the higher classes, with the latter believing that they are superior. So there is benefit to having a social hierarchy that is not based on the way people talk and look, but based on their achievements.

There's also benefit to social hierarchies that are not based on money and possessions, as in the UK.

I'd be interested to know the thoughts of @reg barclay on this.


----------



## Mr.Do (Nov 6, 2019)

There is a whole subsect of people that do this. The are called "Van Dwellers". You can do some searching on Google and/or Youtube and find all kinds of info on how to do this. Where to park, what vans or cars are best and so so forth. It's definitely a different kind of lifestyle.

Here is just one web site dedicated to this type of "living". There tons of them.
Van Dwelling: A Guide for Living on the Road | Extra Space Storage


----------

